# Rattle on acceleration



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

My 2010 2.0 luxury has a rattle on normal acceleration. Most noticiable between 2000-3000rpm. Sounds like a heat shield on the exhaust. Dealer had it for 11 days, supposidly had vw reps and engineers look at the car. They replaced the downpipe, downpipe hanger and right axle. Car is still making ratling noise. Anybody have any similar issues?


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a 2.0t issue. HUGE thread in the TSI section. No solution.


----------



## jay360o (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Rattle on acceleration (boosted bora)*

Hey,
It is built like that. I notice that when I was test driving an 09 CC 2.0T
At first I thought there's something wrong with the test car. So I went back to the dealership had a tech to drive it with me. and according to him that is normal n happens to all 2.0T
They said most people don't even notice it. But it bugs me so much so I decide to picked up an used 3.6 instead







... cost more and i dont get to have my candy white CC sigh......


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rattle on acceleration (jay360o)*

Yeah but the VR6 is so much fun!


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: (UMJonny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UMJonny* »_It's a 2.0t issue. HUGE thread in the TSI section. No solution.

I dodn't think it's a "2.0T" issue, but rather a "CC 2.0T" issue. The same engine in other vehicles doesn't make this noise from what I've heard...


----------



## idq1i (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagyarCC* »_
I dodn't think it's a "2.0T" issue, but rather a "CC 2.0T" issue. The same engine in other vehicles doesn't make this noise from what I've heard...

It is a 2.0T issue. The 2010 GTI I test drove had the same exact 2700 rpm rattle. Yesterday the dealer told me that this is a "normal transmission sound"










_Modified by idq1i at 8:54 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## cw-mouse (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Rattle on acceleration (boosted bora)*

I experienced the same acceleration noise until I got APR stage1. It seems to be gone with APR upgrade.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Rattle on acceleration (cw-mouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cw-mouse* »_I experienced the same acceleration noise until I got APR stage1. It seems to be gone with APR upgrade.

Really? I'd love to hear some others that also have Stage 1 to confirm this does in fact take care fo the issue.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

haha i was about to call the dealer today because i was hearing that noise


----------



## jase-dk (Jan 22, 2010)

My european 1.8 TSi do this as well.


----------



## CCVW (May 11, 2010)

*l*

I have this same issue on my CC 2.0T DSG, wondering if it is easier to hear on our cars because they are so quiet. Just came from an A3 2.0T DSG and never heard it. 

Wondering if anybody has installed a cone air filter and had success with the intake noise drowning it out?


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

It's funny I caught this thread at this time. I noticed for the first time yesterday that when I accelerate on the freeway with my 2.0T CC, it has a groan or rattle. You have to have the windows closed and radio off to hear it, but there is a rattle. 

Thought something was wrong for a sec, but i guess its normal. 

You really have to listen for it to actually hear it. 

BTW: I had a 2008 2.0T Passat (B6) and I never had this groan/rattle. 

I guess its the way the car is designed


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

I have an 09 2.0T with APR Stage I. I have never been aware of such a rattle. I will listen tonight when I drive home, but I am usually pretty attuned to these things. I really hope, now that I have been alerted, that I don't start hearing this "rattle". I have actually always been impressed with how quiet the engine is. Though I do tend to drive with the music playing.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

irongrey said:


> I have an 09 2.0T with APR Stage I. I have never been aware of such a rattle. I will listen tonight when I drive home, but I am usually pretty attuned to these things. I really hope, now that I have been alerted, that I don't start hearing this "rattle". I have actually always been impressed with how quiet the engine is. Though I do tend to drive with the music playing.


i just did APR ecu flash i don't know if it is Stage I
however i still hear rattle noise
so what am i missing here?


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

Listened all the way home through many accelerations in different gears. I do not hear any rattle. Silky smooth. I do not recall any rattle prior to ECU flash either. Are there others out there with the 2.0T, with or without ECU flash, who care to chime in on the rattle issue?


----------



## CCVW (May 11, 2010)

Just installed a K&N 57i 57-0618-1 cone air filter. The rattle sound (wastegate/diverter valve they say) is now drowned out by the turbo whoosh sounds from the intake.


----------



## aquaanox (May 3, 2010)

CCVW said:


> I have this same issue on my CC 2.0T DSG, wondering if it is easier to hear on our cars because they are so quiet. Just came from an A3 2.0T DSG and never heard it.
> 
> Wondering if anybody has installed a cone air filter and had success with the intake noise drowning it out?


the a3 2.0t dsg has it too..


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

Still interested for others to chime in. Are there 2.0T drivers out there who do not hear this rattle? I do not hear it and I am wondering if I am just somehow missing it (maybe hear it as a regular engine noise) or what.


----------



## idq1i (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine is getting louder. Car now at 10k. Dealer oblivious. I will be rethinking my fondness for VW for my next lease.

Has anyone had a dealer service department admit to the sound (in the Metro NY area preferrably)?


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

irongrey said:


> Still interested for others to chime in. Are there 2.0T drivers out there who do not hear this rattle? I do not hear it and I am wondering if I am just somehow missing it (maybe hear it as a regular engine noise) or what.


the rattle happens at about 3 quarter throtle, i would say between 15-25 mph...it sounds like something is rattleing against something else...a heat sheild or something around the exhaust or something...hard to figure out


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

It sounds exactly like a buzzing heat shield at least in my CC. It's annoying as crap... and makes the car sound like a cheap piece of ****! It's sad, I drove my 07 GTI for 3 years with not a single similar sound from the bay.


----------



## CCVW (May 11, 2010)

It is wastegate flutter. Our 2.0T TSI version of this sound isn't so cool to hear, and sounds more like engine knocking or a loose heat shield. All VW and Audi 2.0T *TSI* cars seem to have this condition.

"Actual wastegate flutter occurs instead under partial boost conditions such as partial throttle near the boost threshold. It sounds like FftFftFft not ShuShuShu and is caused by the rapid opening and closing of the wastegate at boost levels near the spring pressure." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wastegate


----------



## aquaanox (May 3, 2010)

idq1i said:


> Mine is getting louder. Car now at 10k. Dealer oblivious. I will be rethinking my fondness for VW for my next lease.
> 
> Has anyone had a dealer service department admit to the sound (in the Metro NY area preferrably)?


I just took my A3 back to the dealer in MD today. I had also filed a complaint with Audi Customer Relations (not about the dealer, but that Audi is unwilling to rectify this problem).. Anyway, we went out on a good 15-20 minute test drive, sr. tech finally understood what noise i was talking about and agreed that you shouldnt hear it inside the cabin. 

1. The first thought was diverter valve - so we unplugged it! and took it back for a test drive, same noise.
2. Put the car on the lift and checked all heatshields - none were loose, tapping them did not make them rattle - i was hoping that it would be that easy to come up with a fix. Also the downpipe is pretty far away from the heatshields so its very unlikely that this is the cause, at-least on the a3. I threw around the idea of puttting heat matting on there since it seemed to work for one GTI owner here, but the tech definately did not think that would solve the problem. Is there anyone else that tried that solution ? did it work ? 
3. The downpipe flex itself could be causing the noise.. the flex part looks like it has some chicken wire around it.. maybe that is vibrating, but not sure. 

I dont want to give up on this. The Audi dealer has ordered chassis ears and im scheduled to go back next week so they can hopefully pinpoint exactly what part is causing the rattle. 

btw.. my bimmer 335 turbo also has this noise, but you cannot hear it inside the cabin like you can on the VW and AUDI.. 

Other notes: 
I called APR to see if they had dealt with this, and according to the sales guy the APR downpipe gets rid of the noise.. 

Seriously guys, if you have not already, call Audi (and VW) and the dealer and file a complaint. I keep hearing from them that they have never heard of this issue. Btw, not once did they present me with a TSB stating that this was normal for this engine.

btw.. here is what the underside of the A3 looks like -
http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/mk5_a3_dpipe_catback.pdf


----------



## swarthyweasel (May 21, 2010)

This is very interesting. I have been driving my new CC for about a week and a half and have heard that noise since day one. I figured that the dealership put in cheap gas before they sent me home in it. I guess the real question is whether it is a bad thing or just anoying.


----------



## aquaanox (May 3, 2010)

swarthyweasel said:


> This is very interesting. I have been driving my new CC for about a week and a half and have heard that noise since day one. I figured that the dealership put in cheap gas before they sent me home in it. I guess the real question is whether it is a bad thing or just anoying.


Its probably not a bad thing, and mostly just annoying (and only time will tell if this is a real problem or not) but i really think we should all complain to AUDI and VW and the dealers as well. They can only pretend to ignore this for so long - this is not normal and should be addressed. just imagine if the car had a sticker on it that said - "I normally rattle between 2-3k rpm" - would you still buy it ??


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

How bad can this "rattle" be??? I still don't hear it. From people's descriptions, it sounds obvious and very annoying. My car definitely does not make any obvious rattle sound at any speed or throttle position or whatever. What gives?


----------



## aquaanox (May 3, 2010)

irongrey said:


> How bad can this "rattle" be??? I still don't hear it. From people's descriptions, it sounds obvious and very annoying. My car definitely does not make any obvious rattle sound at any speed or throttle position or whatever. What gives?


 Not sure. I guess it's good that you don't hear it. My wife doesn't hear it either even though I've pointed it out to her several times.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem has been found. Go to last page of this thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ulletin-on-all-2.0T-engines-from-2008-to-2010

Many 09-10 2.0TSI owners are raising hell because the 2011 models have been fixed.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll give them until my next oil change and then raising hell for this to be fixed. Especially if it doesnt happen with 2011. My sales guy has 2011 GTI and he is saying he has the noise as well below 3000rpm..........


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

*Update from VW Corporate...*

I received a call from a 3rd tear supervisor - after complaining for the abuse I was talking from their customer service.

He was very apologetic to the "experience I've had with the first two customer service reps (that are "Regional Case Managers").

He then *assured* me that VW is well aware (really? - even after the Technical Bulletin acknowledgment? - again your aware?) of this being a "*real issue*", and that they *WILL* have a program in place by the end of the year - but more likely in the new year to resolve the noise issue for good.

So... it appears that their relentless stand on " the car was operating as designed and is _normal_" is/might be over.

*NOW is the time to bring your car in and ask for it to be fixed!!!!!!*


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

I just picked up my 2011 CC this weekend and I have this strange sound. Not sure I'd call it a rattle - maybe. Some funky noise on accel in this range. 

So if this is the same thing it is NOT fixed in the 2011 models. Anything I should look for under the hood?


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

lightguy said:


> So if this is the same thing it is NOT fixed in the 2011 models. Anything I should look for under the hood?


OK - thats becoming more clear now - thanks for responding.

*Report the complaint/issue to VW corporate and then go to your dealer to make it official.*

This is bad news for us and them - as they now have 2008 through 2011 - 4 years of fixing to do - OUCH.


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

zerostudio said:


> OK - thats becoming more clear now - thanks for responding.
> 
> *Report the complaint/issue to VW corporate and then go to your dealer to make it official.*
> 
> This is bad news for us and them - as they now have 2008 through 2011 - 4 years of fixing to do - OUCH.



i just went to dealer this morning, they said thats normal sound from turbo engine, i feel thats not rite tho, i wish they would do action on this matter like recall or something


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

My B5 S4 had the same problem. I put 100,000 miles on that car, most of them chipped. No problems. At least the turbos whistled on that car. I miss that sound.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

UMJonny said:


> It's a 2.0t issue. HUGE thread in the TSI section. No solution.



Can you post the link???

Mack


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

HornetHandler said:


> Can you post the link???
> 
> Mack


Lots of info on it

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4098548
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ulletin-on-all-2.0T-engines-from-2008-to-2010

non vortex
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8045&highlight=pipe+rattle
http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/20292-Engine-noise-at-2500-rpms

There is a lot more all over the web on this.


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

So how likely is it that VW will offer a fix? It shouldn't be a recall since its not a safety issue, right? Maybe just an optional fix for those people who find that noise extremely annoying, myself included. When I took my car in last to fix the rear crossmember popping noise, I took a ride with the shop foreman and pointed out the noise, he said it was a normal noise, probably normal in the sense that every TSI engine has it. I don't accept that excuse or the VW apologists solution of "just turn the stereo up."


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

i will go to the dealer again tomorrow, to see and expect them to inspect more seriously, i had the car for less than 2 weeks, i hope this time they wont say this is normal, do you guys have an idea what i'm supposed to say have them check it rather than said the noise is normal


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

entacto said:


> i will go to the dealer again tomorrow, to see and expect them to inspect more seriously, i had the car for less than 2 weeks, i hope this time they wont say this is normal, do you guys have an idea what i'm supposed to say have them check it rather than said the noise is normal


Go in with this:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoranor...n/photostream/
and
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoranor...n/photostream/
Do a save-as and you should be good. 

If they resist - tell them to call customer service and verify the issue with Greg Peters


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

zerostudio said:


> Go in with this:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoranor...n/photostream/
> and
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoranor...n/photostream/
> ...



hey thanks for help, i'm having problem opening the link, i tried save as too.

is Greg peters one of VW customer care advocate?
i have also report this to one of the customer care, they said after i bring in the car to dealer tomorrow, the customer care will call me on friday to follow-up.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

milan187 said:


> Lots of info on it
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4098548
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ulletin-on-all-2.0T-engines-from-2008-to-2010
> ...



Thanks!


Mack


----------



## swarthyweasel (May 21, 2010)

I dropped my CC of at the dealer this morning to have them look at the DSG because it gets "clunky" once it is warmed up (a topic for a different post). Anyway I am driving a '10 Passat as a loaner and I don't hear the noise on this car at all.

Weird.


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

yes, those links are not working


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

swarthyweasel said:


> I dropped my CC of at the dealer this morning to have them look at the DSG because it gets "clunky" once it is warmed up (a topic for a different post). Anyway I am driving a '10 Passat as a loaner and I don't hear the noise on this car at all.
> 
> Weird.


My friend has an 2011 GTI and had this noise but it stopped about a week ago. He only has 5K on the car now. I confirmed today, I cannot hear it on his and seems to be getting quiter on mine. Who knows.


----------



## dnts4 (Feb 10, 2004)

I've had my 2011 CC for a week now with a good mix of highway and cuty driving.

The noise seems to be intermittent. Heard it yesterday. Didin't hear it today. Seems to be temperature dependent (maybe?).

On the second day I had the car, I recall it being quite warm for a November (almost 60 degrees) and could clearly hear the rattle upon acceleration. But with it being in the low 30's today, I barely heard the rattle, even though I taking the same route to work day in and out for the last week.

Seems to quiet down on colder days, I guess.

I will definitely bring the issue and the TSB that's been circulating on this forum to my dealer before the end of the year.

Will report back later.


Cheers.


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

mymagoo said:


> yes, those links are not working



OK - lets try this again with the Tech Bulletin:

http://flic.kr/p/8SoqBN
and
http://flic.kr/p/8Skjye


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

entacto said:


> hey thanks for help, i'm having problem opening the link, i tried save as too.
> 
> is Greg peters one of VW customer care advocate?
> i have also report this to one of the customer care, they said after i bring in the car to dealer tomorrow, the customer care will call me on friday to follow-up.


He is a 3rd level manager - he personally confirmed them working on this real issue and is keeping me up to date every 2 weeks on the phone.


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

i came to dealership however i didn't had a chance to show them the technical sheet that u post on the link, but they check it and do inspection, i also drove another same year and model, to compare the noise,,, unfortunately i hear the same indentical noise from the engine when's accelerating.
i will tell the customer care person when they call me to followup, i hope they will take this to the next level


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

zerostudio said:


> OK - lets try this again with the Tech Bulletin:
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/8SoqBN
> and
> http://flic.kr/p/8Skjye


Much Better Version:
marcopolo85 posted this on another forum : TSB document PDF:
http://www.mediafire.com/?jv39219aycdyc74


----------



## mr.changx18 (Dec 1, 2010)

i need to pay attention to this too


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

mr.changx18 said:


> i need to pay attention to this too


Do you have the same noise issue?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

zerostudio said:


> Much Better Version:
> marcopolo85 posted this on another forum : TSB document PDF:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jv39219aycdyc74


thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

I have the rattle all the time when car accelerate from zero to 30mph with the rpm of 1200-2000. Is it the same rattle you guys have? This was the deal breaker for me in getting a 2.0t since almost every 2.0t I drove had this rattle. I was close to get a c class then changed my mind and looked for a VR6 sport. I couldn't find a good deal on the VR6 and decided to live with the 2.0 and its rattle. The severity of this rattle is different from car to car and mine is so annoying. I'm getitng ready to take the TSB and visit the dealer.


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

Faramarz1 said:


> I have the rattle all the time when car accelerate from zero to 30mph with the rpm of 1200-2000. Is it the same rattle you guys have? This was the deal breaker for me in getting a 2.0t since almost every 2.0t I drove had this rattle. I was close to get a c class then changed my mind and looked for a VR6 sport. I couldn't find a good deal on the VR6 and decided to live with the 2.0 and its rattle. The severity of this rattle is different from car to car and mine is so annoying. I'm getitng ready to take the TSB and visit the dealer.


I guess i have the same rattle with yours, i'm looking forward for your update after
u've visit the dealer.


----------



## DonnyUGA (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been annoyed as hell about that rattle in my R-line from day one. I figured that without the noise pipe I was hearing turbulent air. I considered DV or wastegate issues but haven't had it checked out because i didn't think there would be a solution. I've got that bulletin printed out and I'm taking it in today. Mine has had AC issues. I think I have a coolant leak somewhere in the system. Had to have it filled once and they couldn't find a leak. Now (I have no clue how it's doing this) I am having warm air blowing out of the drivers side vents and cold air out of the passenger vents. I don't have climatronic so I didn't even think that the components that would make that possible were even in this car. Service manager sat in the car on friday of last week and he told me, "Well thats f'n weird. If I didn't know you I'd have called you a liar!" I'll let you know how it all goes. Oh and someone mentioned that a new DP would eliminate the noise. Anyone confirm? Great excuse to get one!


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Took my cc for a service today and got an 09 non DSG tiguan 2.0T rental. Engine was so smooth and quiet that I thought it was a 2.5 or VR6, however it didn't have the boost like the cc.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad I read this thread, I have an APR Chip and APR Stage 1 Intake and I still hear the noises from day one with and without the chip and intake. As one person commented, it does the sound makes me feel like I am driving a piece of crap. But, then everyone else comments how smooth and quiet the CC is and I am fine with it all. 

*rattle, rattle* on acceleration :banghead::banghead:


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

Hello All,

This is a farewell to the VW community after 7 VW's and 25 years of being an extremely loyal VW owner.

VW this week bought my car back, thanks to my lemon law lawyer. After a complete nightmare with my 2009 GLI being in the shop 25+ times in 12 months, and then the continued engine noise in the 2010 GTI amongst other issues - I am finally free from that nightmare.

I will most definitively miss the ride, feel and finish of a VW, but I will not return until they get their act together. The customer service was nothing short of appalling, condescending and degrading as a long time customer. That experience alone is enough to never go back.

This is my farewell and will miss the forums here as they are for the most part very informational.

Good Luck with your cars and maybe see you one day again.


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

is this something you can only hear? or say, you also feel some rattle on gas pedal too?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Just got off the phone with VW, and there are still no fixes as of this minute. zerostudio, did you lemon law your car over this problem?


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Just got off the phone with VW, and there are still no fixes as of this minute. zerostudio, did you lemon law your car over this problem?


VW loves to drag feet on these issues. :banghead:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive just told myself that this was the diverter valve as Ive heard it since day one and I have over 17k on my 2010. Maybe I should bring it in to have it on record and to get the dashboard rattle fixed. I think Im gonna call them tomorrow and schedule something so its on record...

I might also say that there is a problem with the rear section rattling as well JUST because there have been so many people getting this rattle/issue. I dont have it but I dont want to get it in the future. Do you think they would perform a preventative fix since its a known issue with the CC?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a 2011 R-line and with 150 miles on it and I hear the noise too. Thought something might be loose and came on here and ran into this thread on the first page.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Honestly this needs to be a sticky as it's a problem with ALL cars equipped with the 2.0T engine.


----------



## farlow (Apr 21, 2011)

Just picked my car up after 8 days in the shop, noise is still there and the technician is completely oblivious to the issue…
Cost VW Tulsa $240 in rental car fees.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

farlow said:


> Just picked my car up after 8 days in the shop, noise is still there and the technician is completely oblivious to the issue…
> Cost VW Tulsa $240 in rental car fees.


I'm surprised they kept it in the shop for 8 days for that issue. What did they do to the car when it's a known issue (not one that will cause any problems) and no fix?????


----------



## farlow (Apr 21, 2011)

The shop manager has no knowlege of the technical bulliten. They worked on some heat shields for a couple days... I picked it up, drove about 2 mile and brought it back. I told the technician I thought it was coming from the turbo. They claim they fixed it, but it's exactly the same as when I took it in. I didnt find this forum until yesterday.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

chucchinchilla said:


> Just got off the phone with VW, and there are still no fixes as of this minute. zerostudio, did you lemon law your car over this problem?



If there is still no fix , why did they issued that TSB? By the way, I had a tiguan rental last month and it didn't have the noise.


----------



## zerostudio (Oct 8, 2002)

Your experience is what everyone has or will be going through...
I would call these two people ASAP and lay into them:
Greg Peters - upper management
Eva Manna - - upper management assignment
Only 2 sympathetic people I talked to at VW of America Headquarters.

They already bought my car back due to the issue and not having a fix for it. But these two people called me every 2 weeks like they said they would to give me an update - and unfortunately there was an update - juts loads of promises of "a sure fix coming soon" as they "are very aware of the issue at hand" bla bla bla...

Good Luck!


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

Had the same issue with our 2010 CC. Same old routine from dealer, "Normal Behavior" etc etc.
Rear shelf popping, DSG issues, Rattles. VW just does not want to deal with these problems.
Got rid of the CC in January..
The Jetta still goin strong
Good Luck


----------



## jase-dk (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a 2008 CC 1.8 TSi. It also has the rattle and it is driving me nuts.

The dealers tells me that the sound is normal. I had four different dealers look at it.

I have had it with VW. I love the design of the CC and it drives nicely, but the rattle is completly unacceptable. Also, my only 3 years old CC has started rusting under the window chrome trim on all four doors. :banghead:

I am going back to BMW.

JASE


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

jase-dk said:


> I have a 2008 CC 1.8 TSi. It also has the rattle and it is driving me nuts.
> 
> The dealers tells me that the sound is normal. I had four different dealers look at it.
> 
> ...



mine have rattle on accelerating plus driver door, been in dealer service, they done as much they can do, it is the CC problem : (


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Wastegate rattle?


----------



## DonnyUGA (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, it's wastegate rattle. I printed out that service alert thing that was posted here a while back and my mechanic at VW looked at me like I was on crack. Apparently no one thinks this is a problem. If a stage 1 upgrade or DP fixes it then it's a great excuse!!!


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes it's from the wastegate and yes they will fix it if you complain enough. The squeaky wheel gets the grease, call VW directly and tell them your dealer is not taking care of your problem and they will follow up with the dealer and make sure they do.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubious judas said:


> Yes it's from the wastegate and yes they will fix it if you complain enough. The squeaky wheel gets the grease, call VW directly and tell them your dealer is not taking care of your problem and they will follow up with the dealer and make sure they do.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

